# Check this out...



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I want to see if anyone can guess my trick for repairing a damaged crankshaft (damamged due to running low or without oil). The only clues I can give you is that it doesn't require any tools and only requires light buffing with extra fine emery cloth. I can also tell you that this is not some type of commercial product.

*Before* : Crankshaft showing the aluminum that was transfer from the broken rod.









*After*: The crankshaft after I cleaned it up and polished it with the emery cloth.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

of course emery cloth. i'm use to using a very fine high grit sand paper on the cylinder bore for light scratches. of course the emery it's like honing a bore just its the crank. save's a crank lots of the time. and MONEY!!!!!!!! just ignorant people who don't take care of the engine. oh man they need to learn check the oil often and if its black on your finger and is thick and burned smelling its about time to change.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

""I want to see if anyone can guess my trick for repairing a damaged crankshaft (damamged due to running low or without oil). The only clues I can give you is that it doesn't require any tools and only requires light buffing with extra fine emery cloth. I can also tell you that this is not some type of commercial product.""

an extreme amount of elbow grease ? lol bet that crank is out of a 28b707 seen a few of them


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It's not emery cloth alone that gets it clean and it requires NO elbow grease. On top of that, it only took me about 5 minutes to get it that clean.

BTW...you are very close about the model number. It's a 28V707 engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

talkin about polishing it with emery. just like the high grit paper for the bore. really shines it up and makes it smooth


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

side shaft then ? buffing wheel and valve grind compound ? or i'm going to guess and say muratic acid <----(( dangerous


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

scrench said:


> side shaft


huh??


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

the v thought it was h orizontal shaft but it is vertical


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

scrench said:


> side shaft then ? buffing wheel and valve grind compound ? or i'm going to guess and say muratic acid <----(( dangerous


Muriatic acid is the trick! And yes it is dangerous if you aren't careful. I wear safety glasses, gloves, and use a large ventilation fan to pull the fumes away from me and blow them out the door. After I get done dissolving the aluminum with the acid, I rinse it thorougly with water, dry it off, then coat it in oil to keep it from rusting.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: you wouldn't have to do it most the time if some people had some sense to check the oil and change it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i spilled muratic cid in my shed, it cracked my floor and melted the wheel on one of my mowers


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

its a good old trick ,,, i have also used a small propane torch also it works ok muratic is really good but i mix water with it i always go about 60 40- 40 being water also will make a carburator look like new , yea but bug man guys like me would starve lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: yep i guess you would. i tell you shops down here love stupid people who do stuff like that. mmmmmmmmmmm money
oh and beleive me there's lots of them down here


----------

